# NAND flash gets baked, lives longer



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

This is odd to me because heat has been the killer of components...



> An article has been published in the December 2012 edition of IEEE Spectrum that highlights an interesting and potentially useful discovery by ROM manufacturer Macronix. Researchers there have discovered that applying heat to NAND flash cells can drastically extend their life, thus overcoming one of the biggest problems with the solid state storage technology.


Here


----------

